# Cockatiel Prices



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I had mentioned on another thread that there aren't many petstores that carry cockatiels around here, well my husband told me tonight he was at a petstore near our house looking for new cages for the cockatiels...hehe this from a man who is not an animal lover and I didn't ask him to go he just went on his own  anyways its a smaller store but its more known for there fish and I have never in all the times I have been down there seen cockatiels so I was really surprised to hear that, he couldn't believe the prices on them they wanted 129.99 for a normal and 179.00  for a pied that looked just like Ollie, I don't know if we just got a good deal from the breeder but we paid less then half that for Ollie and he came already stepping up, flys to the shoulder eating fruits and veggies so I am counting my blessings on finding the breeder I did  out of curiousity what are prices like around where everyone else is?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! From a petstore??? That is ALOT. Esspecially if they're not handraised! 
That is a crazy price... I think Baby was $60-$70US. And she is from a petstore but must have been hand raised as she was very tame!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> WOW! From a petstore??? That is ALOT. Esspecially if they're not handraised!
> That is a crazy price... I think Baby was $60-$70US. And she is from a petstore but must have been hand raised as she was very tame!


I thought that was ALOT...lol thats why I wanted to know what other prices where elsewhere


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea- that's pretty nuts...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Pet shops will mark up like that if the birds are hand tame or hand reared. I got Cookie from a pet shop, hand tame, for $65. That's an unbelievably good price for a whiteface baby tiel. You would expect them to go for over $100. She came from a fish and aquarium speciality shop, and they had 90% fish and 10% other animals, all really well looked after. Bailee was from a breeder, but on the topic of tiel prices, he was $85 hand reared. Good price for his mutation.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Pet store here, its lucky to get one under $100. Most times up over 100. I was lucky. I was going to pay my breeder 175 for both my tielies but she decided that we could just pay her 100 for both.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Pet shops will mark up like that if the birds are hand tame or hand reared. I got Cookie from a pet shop, hand tame, for $65. That's an unbelievably good price for a whiteface baby tiel. You would expect them to go for over $100. She came from a fish and aquarium speciality shop, and they had 90% fish and 10% other animals, all really well looked after. Bailee was from a breeder, but on the topic of tiel prices, he was $85 hand reared. Good price for his mutation.


you did get great prices for there mutations  this was a actually a 90% fish aquarium store as well there animals seem well cared for and its clean I just thought these were crazy prices I guess it all depends where you go I have seen some breeders around here that want those prices as well I guess I got lucky when I found my breeder.



birdieness said:


> Pet store here, its lucky to get one under $100. Most times up over 100. I was lucky. I was going to pay my breeder 175 for both my tielies but she decided that we could just pay her 100 for both.


100 for both is a good deal


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well we found some more cockatiels to tempt us today...lol I can't believe I was just saying yesterday there aren't many around here I have yet to see one in a petstore but yet again this morning Ian went out to Ancaster which is about 15 minutes away from us and they had about 7 of them in a big Petstore out there maybe I just don't get out enough...hehe I have been out there many times and never seen one there prices were a little better they wanted 139.99 for a pied which i still think is expensive and they wanted I think it was 149.99 for a pearl and these ones were all hand feed.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Laura which shop were you in?

I got Maya for $112.50 from a breeder (normal price $125, but i got 10% student discount hehe). Disney was $110... but then $8.80 tax, and i paid for gas for the breeder to meet halfway, so her total came to $138.80. She is so worth it though, and my dad is paying for her  hehe

I don't think thats too bad Laura about the shop... lol. Super Pet sells all their colours for $199.99 ('handfed') and PetsMart sell theirs for $159.99+. A whiteface pearl pied was $399.99 believe it or not  Now THAT is crazy! lol

Kirby  -side note, i too am very pleased i got my guys from breeders. They are so freindly!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well normal greys go for 100 here +. lutinos 120-150 most times. there has been nothing else around for them to price beside these newbies at pet-cetera


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike was $125.00 hand fed from the breeders and the dna test was $30.00 than tax came to around 176.00 something. He was well worth it though


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike was $125.00 hand fed from the breeders and the dna test was $30.00 than tax came to around 176.00 something. He was well worth it though


Did they do a feather or blood test? I mean did they do it right then and there for you?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They did a blood test ( cut one of his nails a little too short) They did it when I was not there and had to send it away for the results. To get the results they just have to look it up on a website. It took forever to come in though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> They did a blood test ( cut one of his nails a little too short) They did it when I was not there and had to send it away for the results. To get the results they just have to look it up on a website. It took forever to come in though.


The breeder should be providing you with the documentation on the blood test have you got it? I did the same thing but in a lab in Toronto it took 3 dys for Ollie 4 dys for Georgie got it back by email and they sent me written proof of there results a week later by mail $30.00 seems high for a blood test around here do you know where she did it?

Wow she charged you tax as well? Does she run it from home? or out of a shop?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Laura which shop were you in?
> 
> I got Maya for $112.50 from a breeder (normal price $125, but i got 10% student discount hehe). Disney was $110... but then $8.80 tax, and i paid for gas for the breeder to meet halfway, so her total came to $138.80. She is so worth it though, and my dad is paying for her  hehe
> 
> ...



Kirby it was PetSmart in Ancaster I have been there many times and never seen Cockatiels never even knew they sold them I just thought it was fish and a few hamsters....lol You said PetSmart sold them for 159.99 I don't know maybe they were having a sale there...lol was it the same one (Ancaster) you saw those prices at or one up by you? these ones here were all hand feed.
I see your breeder charged tax as well maybe I just got lucky mine never charged me tax it was straight 75.00


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

No written proof, which I think is a rip off. But I agree that he is a boy. He is starting to do this weird dance thing were he sticks his head down,waves it side to side and sticks his wings out. He also runs back and forth. He does the wolf whisle and the come here one too


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> No written proof, which I think is a rip off. But I agree that he is a boy. He is starting to do this weird dance thing were he sticks his head down,waves it side to side and sticks his wings out. He also runs back and forth. He does the wolf whisle and the come here one too


That makes sense then that she would charge tax if she runs her own store  sounds like a male to me  although my female does alot of those things that your descibing...lol just not the wolf whistle I would still ask for the written proof though and she should be able to provide it if she did the dna


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> That makes sense then that she would charge tax if she runs her own store  sounds like a male to me  although my female does alot of those things that your descibing...lol just not the wolf whistle I would still ask for the written proof though and she should be able to provide it if she did the dna



I agree. I think Spike is a boy too although mine has been doing wolf whistles from time to time ever since she heard Bea's Bailee. She REALLY needs to provide you with proof. They ussually can see it on the website but they also get mailed a certificate. She should also be able to print the certificate for that price.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I agree. I think Spike is a boy too although mine has been doing wolf whistles from time to time ever since she heard Bea's Bailee. She REALLY needs to provide you with proof. They ussually can see it on the website but they also get mailed a certificate. She should also be able to print the certificate for that price.


I got my certificate a week after I got the dna results for Georgie for me I would want the proof if I paid for it there are lots of females that are mistaken for males and vise versa. I am not saying Spike is not a boy I just would want the certificate of it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think they will give me written proof. On the phone when I called I asked how do you know it is him, she said it was the only cockatiel sample they sent out.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I don't think they will give me written proof. On the phone when I called I asked how do you know it is him, she said it was the only cockatiel sample they sent out.


If she can't give you a written certificate which is supplied in your price you paid by the dna company then I wouldn't trust that she even sent it having done it myself a few times I know they send you a written cerificate with the results as well as an email so there is no reason why she shouldn't give it to you if she did it just doesn't seem right, if your ok with it the way it is thats ok but she has an obligation to give you that certificate seeing as its a store she is running thats not very professsional.
Don't get me wrong I am not trying to make you doubt that Spike is a boy I just think its fishy that you paid for a service and your not getting proof of it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> If she can't give you a written certificate which is supplied in your price you paid by the dna company then I wouldn't trust that she even sent it having done it myself a few times I know they send you a written cerificate with the results as well as an email so there is no reason why she shouldn't give it to you if she did it just doesn't seem right, if your ok with it the way it is thats ok but she has an obligation to give you that certificate seeing as its a store she is running thats not very professsional.
> Don't get me wrong I am not trying to make you doubt that Spike is a boy I just think its fishy that you paid for a service and your not getting proof of i


 I agree. if they can't show proof don' belive them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I know he is a boy for sure. But still wish I had the written paper. I am still also waiting for a toy I ordered and it has also been forever. At least I got a great bird


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

starting from 75$ and up depending on what petstore, and the mutation. I(well actually it was my mom since it was a bday prezzie btw) paid 250$ for my two(combined - 125$ each) and they are worth so much more now!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

£20 for one


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

omg i cant belive some of the prices, i paid major £5, millie £0 free with a pair which cost £50, and i hand reared her from 2 weeks, monica and joey £50 (brought as a proven pair)


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

The only pet store around me selling birds, sells cockatiels for £25 and they seemed fairly tame. But you can get them for MUCH, MUCH cheaper. The other day I saw a baby cockatiel advertised for £8.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was at superpet before they closed and switched over to petsmart and they wanted $149.99 for a tiel i think i got a great deal on stretch he is only costing me 
$50.00 canadian


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i was at superpet before they closed and switched over to petsmart and they wanted $149.99 for a tiel i think i got a great deal on stretch he is only costing me
> $50.00 canadian


thats a great deal


----------



## Connie (Sep 12, 2007)

We got Nacho (a Lutino) for $100 at one of our local small pet stores. He was 1 1/2 years old and was very tame and also said pretty bird. I'm so glad we got him. I was thinking of getting a baby but Nacho is so much fun no work and very loving bird. Trying to teach more words but all he does is say pretty bird back at me when I try to teach him more. He loves music I play the keyboard and he likes to sit right on my hand while I'm playing. Boy don't think thats fun. He goes crazy if I have to hit keys real fast then he bangs his beak just as fast as I'm playing on my hand. He is just so funny to watch. I told my husband I'm suprized he does not give himself a headache.

We have a pet smart in town they ask about $140 for their birds.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nacho sounds wonderful, and $100 for a tame lutino seems like a really good price.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby cost me £50 that's approx. 120 AUD, 103 CAD and $100 US. She might not have been the cheapest, but that's about the going rate for a hand reared around here. There is a pet shop nearby that is selling hand reared cockatiels for £79. There were three in the cage, I thought if they spent any time with other cockatiels, they would revert back to being not quite so tame, is that right?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well its hard to find hand raised here. I never though i would and i would have to ship one in. Not tame normals go for 100 cnd and the price just goes upwards at one pet store here.
Now there is another pet store here and the price are better. Once they have sales on which they do everynow and then you can get a "fancy" tiel for 79.99. By fancy, its any color other then the normal greys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> There were three in the cage, I thought if they spent any time with other cockatiels, they would revert back to being not quite so tame, is that right?


Not really, especially if they are with other hand reared cockatiels. Bailee was raised with several other cockatiels, budgies, ring necks and superb parrots - all being hand raised or weaned by the breeder.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, I see. Yep, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------

